# After six years of growing.. my hair is gone



## theo (Aug 8, 2010)

So I woke up yesterday and just decided that it was time for it to go, went to the barbers and had all my hair cut off. I cant believe how light my head feels.. not to mention how cold my neck is XD

All in all im really quite happy with the cut, Im going to keep it short for a while then start growing it again at some point. Ill get some pictures up tomorrow.


----------



## Winspear (Aug 8, 2010)

I can't imagine how crazy that feels.
I had my hair cut from about 7 inches down to 2 inches and even that felt insane!

It's now about 16 inches and I want to keep it this length until I start to bald. Only then will I know the feeling of a shaved head


----------



## theo (Aug 8, 2010)

I have no idea how long mine was, at its peak it wasnt far off my bellybutton.. also im 6"1


----------



## silentrage (Aug 8, 2010)

wow, it took 6 years to get there eh? 
I wanna grow mine out now, but I better pack on some mass while doing that or I'll get whistled at by truckers all the time.


----------



## theo (Aug 8, 2010)

not entirely, I had a few cutbacks of six or more inches in that time, but it never went above my the end of my sternum, or if it did not by much, my current hair reminds me a bit of mike portnoys shorthaired look he had for a while XD


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 8, 2010)

where are the pictures?


----------



## theo (Aug 8, 2010)

hehe coming tomorrow man! as I said up thereeee ^
I have a couple of pics on my phone, but the cable is at home and I am at work


----------



## techcoreriffman (Aug 8, 2010)

I did this a couple weeks ago. I went from 14 inches to 1/8" buzz cut. I've gotta say that I like the buzz a lot more.


----------



## theo (Aug 8, 2010)

techcore.. nice display pic  yeah dude, im diggin the short, feels really nice. I will grow it again, but im gonna keep it short and styled for a bit


----------



## Nick1 (Aug 9, 2010)

When I was about to turn 13 my hair was a few inches past my shoulders. My parents hated it! So for my 13th birthday my dad had to go to Hawaii for business. He said he would take me along only if.......I cut my hair! I seriously thought of not going. But seeing pics of Hawaii in magazines and seeing it in the movies and tv and shit got me thinking. Hawaii seems like its all about warm sandy beaches, palm trees and hot women on those beaches.... I gave in thinking I might not ever get to go to Hawaii again. And not going go due to me saying no to getting a fuckin haircut sounded fucking retarded. So I cut it and I went. Thinking in the back of my mind "Ill grow it back". I didnt and its still short. Not very metal I know. But seeing the dozens and dozens of girls at the beaches was worth it.


----------



## Explorer (Aug 9, 2010)

Just for those who are considering cutting off long hair...

Locks of Love helps disadvantaged children suffering from medical hair loss

If this was your little sister or brother, man, how cool would it be that some rocker cut off his mane and gave it to them so kids wouldn't hassle them? 

*So much better than posturing to prove one's manhood. Your strength helping shelter those in need... to me, there is nothing more metal.*


----------



## theo (Aug 9, 2010)

if I had known of this I seriously would have donated my hair. as long as I could meet the kiddies it went to and give em a high five


----------



## GalacticDeath (Aug 10, 2010)

I've been growing my hair for about 2 years now, the longest part of my hair reaches my mid back. I can't even imagine myself with short hair anymore. 

I don't plan on cutting my hair till I can floss my arse with it! lol


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 20, 2010)

it's funny because I'm black, Grew my hair out for an entire year and it only came down to about my nose from my forehead.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Aug 20, 2010)

silentrage said:


> wow, it took 6 years to get there eh?
> I wanna grow mine out now, but I better pack on some mass while doing that or I'll get whistled at by truckers all the time.



When I had long hair, I used to get called a girl all the time...you get used to it.

Also it's too bad you didn't know about Locks for Love, I donated mine and I was very proud, it really is a good cause. 

Anyway congrats on cutting it, short hair really is more comfortable.


----------



## MFB (Aug 20, 2010)

Explorer said:


> Just for those who are considering cutting off long hair...
> 
> Locks of Love helps disadvantaged children suffering from medical hair loss
> 
> ...



I've wanted to donate for some time but never has my hair been long enough to do it, and I always get really annoyed with the upkeep of long hair so I cut it instead of letting it keep growing :/


----------



## Murmel (Aug 20, 2010)

Explorer said:


> If this was your little sister or brother, man, how cool would it be that some rocker cut off his mane and gave it to them so kids wouldn't hassle them?


Matt Kiichi Heafy of Trivium actually cut his hair off and donated it to this organization


----------



## Krankguitarist (Aug 21, 2010)

It's a trip, ain't it?

Cut mine off about three years ago, after letting it grow for about 3 years. Honestly, I don't miss it a bit.

Congrats on your new dew, dude.


----------



## fretninjadave (Aug 21, 2010)

Do you find yourself trying to wash long hair in the shower ? I did when I first cut it. But now my hair is long again.


----------



## emperor_black (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 21, 2010)

Donating hair feels great,

My hair grows really fast so I try and donate once a year,

As said above let's see the pics


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 21, 2010)

Donating hair feels great,

My hair grows really fast so I try and donate once a year,

As said above let's see the pics


----------



## Whiskey_Funeral (Aug 21, 2010)

I donated my hair to Locks of Love a few years back. It was down to my belt. I'd been growing it since I was like 10. Got it cut when I was 19. Went from looking like Cousin It to a shaved head. 
I definitely prefer having short hair. I've thought about growing it back out, but I don't want to go through that awkward bowl haircut mullet phase.


----------



## theo (Aug 22, 2010)

Sorry for the unexplained absence, I dont have the internet at home and Ive been home sick from work for the past week and a bit. I promise there will be pics very soon guys 

I keep going to tie my hair back when I am about to eat, or to untuck my hair when I put on a jacket etc hehe


----------



## Mordacain (Aug 22, 2010)

theo said:


> I keep going to tie my hair back when I am about to eat, or to untuck my hair when I put on a jacket etc hehe



I always do that whenever I've recently cut my hair off. I've donated to locks of love quite a few times as well. Granted, now that my hair is short, I always have to run my fingers through it every time I get a cut, so I guess its kinda the same habit.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Aug 22, 2010)

I donated to locks of love when I cut mine off as well. Which is good, my hair was wavy and golden and soft enough to stuff a pillow with it. I hope it makes a kid that needs it happy


----------

